# Rileh Rex 64



## Hecht100+ (20. Januar 2022)

Es fing damit an im letzten Jahr, das ich feststellte, das die Rileh Rex 64 in verschiedenen Ausführungen bei mir eingezogen waren.

Rileh Rex 64, unterschiedlicher Knopf auf dem Gehäuse.






Funktion war nicht gegeben, kann das was mit der Rücklaufsperre zu tun haben??

Eine Rileh 64 zu öffnen ist sehr interessant, was da alles zum Vorschein kommt. Der Schalter der  Rileh 64 ist ein Schiebeschalter, der anscheinend die beim anderen Modell fest eingebaute RLS aushebeln kann, also man konnte damit die dauerhafte RLS wieder ausschalten. Das Getriebe ist ein Messing-Stahl-Schneckengetriebe, das Tellerrrad ist aus Messing. Die kleinen Seitendeckel gab es auch in verschiedenen Ausführungen, ebenso die Beschriftung, sie ist bei neueren Modellen noch zusätzlich mit VEB ... auf dem Rollenkasten gekenntzeichnet. Die Rollen  mußten erst mal ins Reinigungsbad, das alte schwarze Fett klebt wie Hulle und mußte erstmal etwas einweichen.
Laut eiszeit ist die Rolle mit dem Schiebeschalter die ältere Rolle
Dieses ist das Teil, was mir viel Kummer bereitet hat, die Rücklaufsperre der Rileh 64. Sie war durch das Fett und auch durch Rost total festgegammelt. Und der Querspannstift hatte ein Durchmesser von 1,9 mm, da mußte ich einen Schraubenzieher aus der optischen Abteilung für nehmen, das ich sie gelöst bekam.





Hier das zarte Teil, Kästchen ist 1 cm x 1 cm. Und sie greift in ein Loch im Kegelrad, also hat sie nur eine Festhaltestellung bei einer Umdrehung des Rotors.






Dafür habe ich insgesamt 4 Kugellager in dieser Rolle gefunden, zwei am Rotor und zwei an der Kurbel. Man ist immer wieder erstaunt.
Die zwei Kugellager auf der Kurbelachse habe ich wieder zum Laufen gebracht,



die zwei im Rotor sind eigentlich Schrott.








Das schwarze Fett hat doch mehr Ähnlichkeit mit Pech und Teer als das es schmiert.
Eines ist mit Hilfe von Wärme und dem Akkuschrauber als Motor wieder am Rollen, das andere rollt zwar auch ( schon mal 100 % mehr als am Anfang ), doch man kann die Kugeln rollen fühlen.
Hier noch die Rotorschraube vorher




und nachher


Für diese Mutter muß es wohl einen Spezialschlüssel gegeben haben, den der Vorbesitzer auch nicht hatte, der hat sie auch irgendwie heruntergewürgt bekommen.

Hier das Schnurlaufröllchen vorher mit eingearbeiteten Riefen und Rillen


und nachdem es Poliert ist, der Silberne Überzug (Nickel, Chrom???) ist nur hauchdünn aufgalvanisiert.



Noch zu den Kugellagern, es sind welche aus der DDR ( 3 ) und der USSR ( 1 ) verbaut gewesen.

So, hier jetzt der Rest der Rileh 64, was einen wirklich zur Verzweifelung bringt ist das schwarze Fett in der Rolle. Da ich mit dieser Rolle erst mal nicht Angeln möchte, habe ich das schlechte Kugellager noch etwas mehr wieder gereinigt, neu geschmiert und wieder mit eingebaut. Der kleine Querspannstift am Rücklaufhebel ist etwas problematisch wieder einzubauen, der Querspannstift in der Kurbel hat mir mehr Schierigkeiten bereitet, da die Bohrungen nur von einer Seite passende waren. Ich hatte natürlich die andere Seite gewählt. Jetzt mit neuem dünnflüssigem Fett geschmiert und alle Reibflächen poliert läuft sie höchstwahrscheinlich besser als ab Werk. Aber an eine Finessa kommt sie gefühlt nicht ran.












Dann kam noch die alte Schnur von der Spule runter, natürlich war auch hier eine Unterfütterung mit Stoffgarn gegeben.


----------



## Hecht100+ (20. Januar 2022)

Teil zwei

Und hier erstrahlt sie in neuem Glanz.










Alles in allem eine interessante Rolle, die meiner Meinung nach total unterschätzt wurde.

Die RLS läßt sich jetzt auch wieder an und aus stellen, und lautlos ist die RLS auch durch einen kleinen Drahtbügel auf dem Kegelrad.
Danach mußte die andere Rolle natürlich auch noch geöffnet werden.
Rileh Rex 64 G ( wie Germina ) keine ausschaltbare RLS, der Lack ist ein Hammerschlaglack und der Rotor wird bei dieser Modellvariante mit dem Kegelrad verschraubt und dann gekontert.


Kegelrad, das durch den Rotor gesteckt wird


und Kegelrad, das in den Rotor geschraubt wird
( G-Modell ), Gewindeteil ist länger als im ersten Bild



Spezialmutter



und normale Kontermutter beim G-Modell



Rotor mit Bohrung



und Rotor mit Gewinde (G-Modell )

Auch ist die seitliche Werbeplatte nicht mehr aus Kunststoff, sondern aus Alu bedruckt.




Die dritte Rileh 64 ist natürlich auch noch etwas anders als ihre Vorgängerinnen, sie hat nicht das Germina-Schild, sondern wieder das Plastik-Schild mit dem Fisch. Und auf ihrer Seite ist wieder das VEB-Meßgerätewerk Magdeburg eingestanzt. Dieses muß wohl erst nach dem Guß eingestanzt worden sein, denn bei der anderen Rileh ist es schräg eingestanzt.


schief gestanzt



gerade gestanzt

Die Germina-Rolle hat auch noch einen Spulenverkleinerer verbaut, ob der so ab Werk geliefert wurde oder nicht, ????


Und hier alle drei


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 215641 (21. Januar 2022)

moin,

der "Spulen-Verkleinerer" wurde jedem Exemplar dieser Rolle beigelegt. 

Gruß


----------



## Bilch (21. Januar 2022)

Wieder ein toller Beitrag, Hecht100+ 
Habe gerade vor paar Tagen ein Video von der Restaurierung einer Rileh Rex gefunden und genau diese Sachen, von denen Du schreibst, haben mich sehr positiv beeindruckt - auf die Rotorachse wirkende RLS (obwohl nur ein Loch) und zweimal kugelgelagerte Rotor- und Kurbelachse. Die Bremse sieht aber  aus.


----------



## Skott (21. Januar 2022)

Ganz tolle Beschreibung!!! 

Nur wenn ich deine Bilder durch Anklicken vergrößern möchte, bekomme ich diese Fehlermeldung:

"

     Oops! Wir sind auf ein Problem gestoßen.                                                                                       
     Du hast keine Rechte, diese Seite anzusehen oder diese Aktion auszuführen.             "


----------



## Hecht100+ (21. Januar 2022)

Bilch 
Stimmt, die Bremse ist sehr einfach gebaut, es gibt eigentlich nur zwei Eigenschaften, offen oder fest. Sie besteht nur aus einer dicken Filzscheibe und der Bremsscheibe, auf der anderen. Seite ist dann die Kunststoffspulen. Durch die dicke der Filzscheibe ließe sich jedoch bestimmt die Bremse umbauen und verbessern.


----------



## Hecht100+ (21. Januar 2022)

Skott Bei mir klappt das mit den Fotos, ich schaue mal wo der Fehler liegen könnte.


----------



## Skott (21. Januar 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Skott Bei mir klappt das mit den Fotos, ich schaue mal wo der Fehler liegen könnte.


Bei der Silstar EF 35 B kann ich die Bilder anklicken und vergrößern, in diesem Beitrag aber nicht, ich habe keine Idee...


----------



## Hecht100+ (21. Januar 2022)

Ich arbeite dran


----------



## Blueser (21. Januar 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Bilch
> Stimmt, die Bremse ist sehr einfach gebaut, es gibt eigentlich nur zwei Eigenschaften, offen oder fest. Sie besteht nur aus einer dicken Filzscheibe und der Bremsscheibe, auf der anderen. Seite ist dann die Kunststoffspulen. Durch die dicke der Filzscheibe ließe sich jedoch bestimmt die Bremse umbauen und verbessern.


Genau die Bremse war es, warum ich alle drei Rileh Rex ausgemustert habe. Haben sich ihren Ruhestand aber mehr als verdient...


----------



## Hecht100+ (21. Januar 2022)

Skott geändert, du solltest sie jetzt vergrößern können. Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Hecht100+ (21. Januar 2022)

Hier noch mal ein Bild der Bremse und der Spule.






Und hier noch ein anderes Modell, diese Rolle hat einen T-Griff an der Kurbel


----------



## Skott (21. Januar 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Skott geändert, du solltest sie jetzt vergrößern können. Danke für den Hinweis.


Danke Dir, jetzt geht es...


----------



## Astacus74 (21. Januar 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Danke Dir, jetzt geht es...


Hatte auch das Problem klappt bei mir auch  


Gruß Frank


----------



## Hecht100+ (21. Januar 2022)

Bilch 
Ich habe mal etwas gebastelt, und modifiziert, die Frage ist nur wie lange würde das die Kunststoffspule der Rileh Rex 64 mitmachen. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Die Bremswerte lassen viele neuere Rollen sehr blaß aussehen, bei 6,2 kg auf der Bremswaage riß leider der Knoten der 0,40 mm Schnur, und die Bremse lief da noch ab. Falls dir die Scheiben bekannt vorkommen, es ist die alte DAM 5001 mit der Korkunterlage.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 215641 (22. Januar 2022)

moin,

wir haben damals einiges ausprobiert, um die Bremsen der Rolle zu verbessern. wie o.a. gab es wirklich meist nur die Wahl zwischen fest oder offen. Ich hab die Filzscheibe wahlweise mit ein paar Tropfen Öl beträufelt oder eingefettet und erwärmt. Das machte die Sache zwar besser, war aber ne ziemliche Sauerei.

Gruß


----------



## chum (25. Januar 2022)

Hallo, ich habe die beiliegende Rolle bei ebay Kleinanzeigen erstanden. Laut beiliegendem Handbuch ist es eine Rileh Rex 64 Modell 74. Dabei waren zwei Spulen, eine schwarz und eine orange. Die schwarze passt nur mit einer Hülse auf die Rollenachse, bei der orangen passt die Hülse nicht und so ist die Bohrung zu gross und die Spule schlackert auf der Achse. Weiss jemand 1. welche der Spulen das Original ist 2. es eine Hülse für die orange gibt? Tschau Matthias


----------



## Hecht100+ (25. Januar 2022)

chum 
Von der Optik her sieht es aus, als wenn in deiner orangen Spule noch ein Rest einer Hülse drin sitzt. Meine Rollen haben graue oder orange Hülsen, die sind alle gleich groß, Durchmesser 10mm.


----------



## Astacus74 (25. Januar 2022)

Ich finde die schwarze Spule sitzt auch nicht richtig auf der Achse, sieht irgendwie schief aus Bild 1 u. 2 oberer Spulenrand zum Rotor
ist größer als unten, sieht man auch am Wickelbild.
Kennst du jemanden im Metallerbereich (Dreher) der vielleicht helfen kann wenn hier keine Lösung gefunden wird, er könnte was
passendes bauen bzw gucken ob bei der orangenen Spule alles mittig gebohrt ist und nichts ausgeleiert.


Gru Frank


----------



## Bilch (25. Januar 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Ich finde die schwarze Spule sitzt auch nicht richtig auf der Spule, sieht irgendwie schief aus Bild 1 u. 2 oberer Spulenrand zum Rotor
> ist größer als unten, sieht man auch am Wickelbild.
> Kennst du jemanden im Metallerbereich (Dreher) der vielleicht helfen kann wenn hier keine Lösung gefunden wird, er könnte was
> passendes bauen bzw gucken ob bei der orangenen Spule alles mittig gebohrt ist un nichts ausgeleiert.
> ...


----------



## chum (25. Januar 2022)

hecht die orange Hülse hat einen Aussendurchmesser von 10mm und passt petfekt in die schwarze Spule. Die "Bohrung" der orangen Spule ist ca. 8mm und da kann man nicht mehr viel abdrehen, es scheint nur so als ob noch eine Hülse drinnsteckt.


----------



## chum (25. Januar 2022)

Hallo Frank,das mit dem Wickelbild täuscht etwas. Aber möglich ist es schon, dass  jemand an der orangen Spule etwas abgedreht hat.


----------



## Hecht100+ (25. Januar 2022)

Druck den Rest einfach raus, dann passen beide Spulen auf die Huelse.


----------



## chum (25. Januar 2022)

in der Beschreibung ist auch nichts von ne Hülse zu sehen


----------



## chum (25. Januar 2022)

werde die Tage mal die Werkstatt in der Firma befragen


----------



## Hecht100+ (25. Januar 2022)

Bei dieser Spule saß die Hülse auch auf der Spulenachse, ist also kein Einzelfall. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Und so wie es bei deiner orangen Spule aussieht, sitzt der Rest der Hülse nur oben in der Spule. Wenn du von unten einen 10 m Bohrer durchschiebst, müßte der Rest raus gehen.


----------



## chum (26. Januar 2022)

_ok, ich probiers mal heute aus und werde berichten_


----------



## eiszeit (26. Januar 2022)

chum schrieb:


> in der Beschreibung ist auch nichts von ne Hülse zu sehen


Das Begleitheft passt nicht zur Rolle.

Hier das Beigleitheft (Foto Spulenaufbau) von 1982/84 zu deiner Rolle.


----------



## eiszeit (26. Januar 2022)

Man muss dazu sagen, die Rileh 64 wurde über viele Jahre produziert, dahingehend gab es im Laufe der Zeit immer wieder
Änderungen bzw. Modifizierungen.
Hier als Bsp. ein Modell um 1968 (2. Modell). Da gab es noch ein Kurbelansatzstück, eine andere Kurbel, die Sternbremsmutter usw.,
mit diesem Modell wurde auch der Rollenfuß aus Stabilitätsgründen mit ner Nut versehen.

Klar das es da immer wieder zu Tauschaktionen unter den unterscheidlichen Rollen kam.


----------



## eiszeit (26. Januar 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Bei dieser Spule saß die Hülse auch auf der Spulenachse, ist also kein Einzelfall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist bei deiner noch die Knarrfeder vorhanden, ein Foto der Unterseite wäre gut.


----------



## eiszeit (26. Januar 2022)

Hier das Knarrsystem bei den alten bzw. älteren Rollen.


----------



## chum (26. Januar 2022)

Vielleicht ist ja  "meine" orange Spule von einem älteren Modell mit Knarrsystem.


----------



## chum (26. Januar 2022)

Das Innenleben der Rolle sah übrigens ähnlich "schwarz" aus wie bei Hecht100+


----------



## eiszeit (26. Januar 2022)

chum schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist ja  "meine" orange Spule von einem älteren Modell mit Knarrsystem.


Das denke ich auch, hab aber deine Rolle noch nicht gesehen mit Sicht in die Umlaufkappe (sprich Knarre).
Ich vermute sie ist mit Knarrrad. Da gehört dann die Hülse ran und ne Spule mit Knarrfeder.
Ich hab mal so ne ähnliche Rolle (ist nich das letzte Modell) jetzt extra mal geholt. So ähnlich müsste sie mit Blick in die Umlaufkappe aussehen und daneben die Spule mit Knarrfeder.





Mit den Basteln oder Angleichen ist das so eine Sache. Man könnte damit eine wirklich seltene E-Spulen unwiederbringlich zerstören. Wichtig ist bei solchen Rollen die über Jahre produziert wurden und immer wieder kleine Änderungen bekammen, das mal die Rollenzeichnung hat.


----------



## Blueser (26. Januar 2022)

Genauso sehen meine drei Rileh Rex aus, ebenfalls mit der Schnurführung aus Keramik.


----------



## Hecht100+ (26. Januar 2022)

eiszeit, hier mal ein Bild meiner Spule von unten.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Was mir dabei aufgefallen ist, warum steht da Nixe S drunter. Steht aber bei allen 4 Spulen drunter, und meine haben auch alle vier diese Hülse.


----------



## eiszeit (26. Januar 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> eiszeit, hier mal ein Bild meiner Spule von unten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ganz einfach, weil es die Spule der Nixe S von PMO ist.


----------



## chum (26. Januar 2022)

Das wird ja immer komlpzierter. Ich lasse die orange Spule wie sie ist und lass einen Einsatz drehen.


----------



## thanatos (17. Februar 2022)

hallo Altertumsfreunde - hab heut mal ne Kiste vom Dachboden runter geholt 
erst mal nach geschaut wegen der Rex -Spulen - die ersten Rollen der Verstaatlichung 
hatten ja noch einiges der original Rolle von Lehman , die Klappkurbel und die Spule 
die Rollen hießen von da ab Rileh Rex 64 , die nachfolgenden Änderungen wurden aber nicht 
anders bezeichnet .
ich stelle mal ein paar  Photos ein - und wenn ihr etwas seht was ihr als Ersatzteil gebrauchen 
könnt macht ein Angebot - ich möchte wenigstens das Verpacken und den Versand gut bezahlt 
haben . Die grüne Rolle ist eine PMO - die hat wohl sogar ein Plastegetriebe aber da habe ich nie irgend 
ein Ersatzteil finden können -


----------



## eiszeit (17. Februar 2022)

Ah, interessant.
Was steht den auf der Rileh-Rolle die den Alu Knauf hat.


----------



## thanatos (17. Februar 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Ah, interessant.
> Was steht den auf der Rileh-Rolle die den Alu Knauf hat.


wenn du die ganz linke meinst das ist ne Rileh Rex 57 ,davon sind zwei Stück da ,
alles keine Sammlerstücke - haben jahrelang Fische gefangen , aber noch zum aufarbeiten oder
Ersatzteilspender , ich wollte nur den Unterschied de Spulen zeigen .
interessant auch noch die Schnur alles Leska wie gut die zum Teil noch ist trotz unmöglicher Aufbewahrung 
in ´nem Pappkarton auf den Dachboden Gluthitze und Eiseskälte über 30 Jahre .


----------



## eiszeit (17. Februar 2022)

Alles klar, *Danke.*
Hätte Ersatzteile für ne 111 gesucht.


----------

